# Creamed honey too thick



## cdanderson (May 26, 2007)

If you stir it up, does it reharden ? I've never had that happen with it out on the counter. If it is hard initially, once stirred it stays spreadable for me.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I put my pound containers in the microwave upside down for 12 seconds. I turn them over and give them another 10 seconds and then I store it in the cupboard not the fridge and it stays pretty spreadable. But I am old and like a seventy degree house! If your honey is low moisture it does tend to make harder cream honey.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I would try and store the creamed honey in the warmest part of the house. You don't say what temperature you keep your house at, but it will get stiffer as the temperature cools. Also you can take a knife and cut/stir some of the honey near the top of the container before you use it. It seems that if I squeeze the plastic container to break the crystal form if I use plastic or cut/stir if it is in glass it will spread easier.

Hot biscuits help too!!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

What was the % moisture of the honey you used? Perhaps it should be a little higher?


----------

